# Has anyone been able to connect a hopper & joey wirelessly?



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I am thinking about switching to this system, but it would be a pain to run another cable to my upstairs tv. I already have a cable running from the dish to it in case I wanted to add another receiver. It was a pain to run that cable & I don't really want to go through that again.

If anyone has been able to connect the hopper & joey wirelessly, that would make things a lot easier


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If there's already coax there, why would you have to run another?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Why you'll need another coax if your house is full of CAT-5 lines and Giga-switches ? 

WiFi is unreliable connection - it cannot support sustaining speed for HD feed(s if AP has many clients).


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

short answer is yes, people have done it; it's not supported or documented.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> If there's already coax there, why would you have to run another?


the coax is for the ota signals, but I do have a cable running from the dish, but it was done with the intent of being able to add another hd receiver to this specific tv..........way before the hopper/joey came out


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

In that case I do believe you can diplex an OTA and Joey together.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> In that case I do believe you can diplex an OTA and Joey together.


No you cannot diplex to a Hopper or Joey.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bnewt said:


> the coax is for the ota signals, *but I do have a cable running from the dish, but it was done with the intent of being able to add another hd receiver to this specific tv....*......way before the hopper/joey came out


So you are saying you have two cables to this TV?
One for OTA and one for a HD receiver?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I have two wireless connected Joeys. They both work just like a wired Joey with the exception that you cannot view recordings on an unlinked Hopper, you have to link the Joey to the Hopper that has the recordings on that you want to watch.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

n0qcu said:


> No you cannot diplex to a Hopper or Joey.


My Joey was most definitely fed off a diplexer. From a Solo Node it appears it's fine. I've found out quite by accident that from a Duo Node it's not. Go fig.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> So you are saying you have two cables to this TV?
> One for OTA and one for a HD receiver?


yes, 2 cables, as you described


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> In that case I do believe you can diplex an OTA and Joey together.


this would be ideal if possible & then add a diplexer @ the tv end to separate the ota from the satellite


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> My Joey was most definitely fed off a diplexer. From a Solo Node it appears it's fine. I've found out quite by accident that from a Duo Node it's not. Go fig.


It cannot be done, MOCA and OTA use the exact same frequencies, they absolutely cannot be diplexed.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bnewt said:


> yes, 2 cables, as you described


Then you have a cable that can be used for the Joey already in place.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> It cannot be done, MOCA and OTA use the exact same frequencies, they absolutely cannot be diplexed.


What is XiP813's MOcA freqs ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"n0qcu" said:


> I have two wireless connected Joeys. They both work just like a wired Joey with the exception that you cannot view recordings on an unlinked Hopper, you have to link the Joey to the Hopper that has the recordings on that you want to watch.


Same experience here except with only one wireless Joey. Works great even clear across the house with several walls and obstructions and the likes. Running multiple clients is no problem with 802.11n. It also helps that I have 2 expensive directional antennas as well.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"P Smith" said:


> What is XiP813's MOcA freqs ?


650-875MHz.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

So nothing above UHF channel 43.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> 650-875MHz.





n0qcu said:


> It cannot be done, MOCA and OTA use the exact same frequencies, they absolutely cannot be diplexed.


What is your OTA freqs ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> What is your OTA freqs ?


54-88MHz, 174-216MHz and 470-806MHz are used for OTA.

Then there's 2-way radio and cellular communications at 824+MHz.

It has been reported that diplexing OTA either before OR after the node will both kill the MoCA signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see you're mixing a reason and a case: *a problem will happen if there is signals at same freq*, not diplexing itself.
The point of questioning is : if there any OTA signal in his area what fall into MoCA range ?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I see you're mixing a reason and a case: *a problem will happen if there is signals at same freq*, not diplexing itself.


Actually no, the problem is diplexing itself. The way a diplexer functions is to block all incoming sub 950 MHz signals on the Sat port so that it can insert the 0-890 MHz signals from the UHF port without interference. So any MoCA signals on the SAT line are blocked, even if nothing is connected to the UHF port. And yes, I know some will leak through, but it will severely limit the MoCA signal strength.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"gtal98" said:


> Actually no, the problem is diplexing itself. The way a diplexer functions is to block all incoming sub 950 MHz signals on the Sat port so that it can insert the 0-890 MHz signals from the UHF port without interference. So any MoCA signals on the SAT line are blocked, even if nothing is connected to the UHF port. And yes, I know some will leak through, but it will severely limit the MoCA signal strength.


Bingo. But yes (of course) sharing the same frequencies won't work either.

Also, even though theoretically diplexing before the node should work, it has been reported to also kill the MoCA signal.


----------

